# Whats Happening To My Pigeon Pair?



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello everyone. I'm new here and would like to ask questions obviously about pigeons  So I have this male Pigeon , who currently has his 2nd pair (I dont know where the 1st one went) I saw the male on top of the female last week and was so happy but what got me curios was well, they already made a nest but there is no sign of any egg. Its been almost two weeks now and NO SIGN of any egg. This also happened on the his first pair. Do you guys think that there is something wrong with the male?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

welcome to PT.... 
you dont know where the 1st mate went??
are you talking about wild pigeons?? or is male ur pet for whom you brought another female?? do you have any other pigeons?? are you giving calcium to them?? hens need calcium to lay!!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Just wondering, if it is the story of pet pigeon or feral


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

No not wild pigeons. I have 6 pigeons.Hmm . Calcium? But my neighbor is also keeping pigeons and are not giving them calcium yet he even got 4 eggs. I thinktheres a problem with the male.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

no not at all....ur neighbour has his own problem...he might have two hens pair up and lay 4 eggs, they are not gonna hatch. calcium is very very imp for laying, without giving calcium, hen is not gonna lay. they get calcium from different things like feed, oyster shells, egg shells etc. you can also buy calcium supplemnts from pet stores, just give them calcium and wait....anyway 2 weeks is not a long time...!!


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Actually all the eggs hatched  Should I give the female calcium? For how long? and how much a week/day?


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

It says here that "Calcium Lactate Vitamins A,D3, E" is this the right one?


----------



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

yeah, anything with calcium D3


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

DarrehL said:


> Actually all the eggs hatched  Should I give the female calcium? For how long? and how much a week/day?


They won't be from 2 hens actually but from two pairs so all hatched as all were fertile. If they have an aviary, they may give them oyster shell grit or crushed egg shells for calcium and proper sunshine so they could synthesize D3 and Calcium from the grit and egg shells will be used in laying. But if they don't have a place to give them proper sunshine their extreme necessity is Calcium +D3 supplement. It is not that they won't lay if they don't get supplement, they lay anyways but after 1-2 clutch they will deplete their stored calcium and will start using it from their bones, bones get weaker and weaker. Another complication is they will be egg bound, they won't be able to pass the egg or sometimes will pass without egg shell. Calcium deficiency leads to many complications and we should avoid them by giving proper supplements. If your neighbors don't know, educate them too to save their birds on humanitarian grounds if they want to listen. 
An ongoing thread :
www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/possibly-paralyzed-dove-cannot-stand-or-move-77549.html

Also Google egg bound.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

DarrehL said:


> No not wild pigeons. I have 6 pigeons.Hmm . Calcium? But my neighbor is also keeping pigeons and are not giving them calcium yet he even got 4 eggs. I thinktheres a problem with the male.


The lack of eggs has nothing to do with the male, they actually come out of the hen.

It seems you are in a hurry for reasons I'm not sure of, but when it comes to animals its best to not be and relax.


I'm not sure what is going on there as you post you have no eggs and then the same day you say all the eggs hatched. I guess the male did his part as the eggs were fertile.


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you for all your feedbacks . after giving them both calcium for 2days, The hen finally layed last night!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

DarrehL said:


> Thank you for all your feedbacks . after giving them both calcium for 2days, The hen finally layed last night!


What were you talking of when you said they hatched.?

Calcium needs to be available to breeding pairs at all time. Offer ground oystershell, crushed up cuttle bone, a pic pot that is high in calcium from a pigeon supply on-line. Pigeons take it in when they need it most ,so they need to choose when to ingest it, that is why it needs to be available to them 24/7, and kept dry.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

spirit wings said:


> What were you talking of when you said they hatched.?


Those four hatched were from neighbour pigeons. See two posts below. Post no. 4 and 6


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

DarrehL said:


> Thank you for all your feedbacks . after giving them both calcium for 2days, The hen finally layed last night!


Glad to know. Now work on their calcium deficiency as advised.


----------

